# New Tyers



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

I picked up another Craftsman II about two weeks back. This one has a 20 HP Onan (641 hrs), electric lift deck, cast iron front axle with a taller kingpin, and a 50" deck. Today, the tires came for it.


I no longer have a tire changer, but the vice still works at breaking the beads:









I ran the Firestone 16 x 6.50 - 8 inch 3 rib front tires. I looked all over for American made front agricultural tires, but couldn't find any. These are made in Vietnam. They work just like the 16 x 4.00 - 8 inch 3 rib front tires in that they make the steering effortless. It feels just like power steering. 









The Carlisle Tire Tru Powers advertised that they're for 7" rims. They still have a little curve to them. Perhaps they're not meant to lie flat, but be rounded at the shoulders for the furrows. I guess if I left some air out of them, they'd flatten out. They're about 1.0 - 1.5 inches taller than the Carlisle turfs. Both these tires are made in America. I'll get them filled with Rim Guard tomorrow, and I'll post before and after photos of the weight difference. I've already filled the other tractor with Rim Guard, and it makes a huge difference. I'm getting the fronts filled this time. I use this to cut on hills, it skids logs in the winter, and all that. It gets used year round 'cause I can't afford a real tractor.




















































There's some photos to gawp at. I'll revisit this tomorrow afternoon or whenever the ag shop can fill them for me. I'll be sure to weigh them before and after.

If you've never tried the 3 rib tires, I highly recommend them. They're on all my tractors that I use.





Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a great looking thread with all the pictures to help explain. Those sure are good looking tires, front and back, along with the tractors. Thanks a million for sharing ...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Very nice!..:thumbsup: I wanted to get the rim guard as well but the closest place that sells it is about 240 miles away.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

The shop I used three years ago _used_ to sell *Rim Guard*, but they no longer do. The shop manager told me that they had a lot of trouble with it foaming up while trying to fill the tires, and I've seen this happen. They now sell *Caliber M1000*, which is supposed to be its equivalent. 

He charged for 6 gallons per tire, and it looks like he put about 6 in each tire, 'cause they gained about 61 - 63 lbs per tire. 

I chose to not fill the fronts. I have plenty of cast iron ballast I can use if needed.

I couldn't get over the price. The fluid had gone up .50 cents per gallon to $3.50, but the labor was quite a bit more. They charged 55 dollars for half an hour's labor and tax, which was nearly double what I paid last trip. 

I don't get them filled often, so I could care less about the price. I use this during the winter, so water was out, and I don't feel like messing with anti-freeze whether it's prestone or non-toxic. This is one of those to each his own deals...

































Before I put the tire back on, I changed the transmission oil. I've seen people in forums talk about putting 5 quarts of non detergent SAE 30 wt, but I can only get 4 in the thing. I lean the tractor toward the drain plug to get every last drop, and tilt it away from the drain to fill, but 4 quarts has been my limit on both occasions. I put 4 quarts 8 ounces in this one, and it started to dribble out. I checked the manuals I have, and both say, _"Fill transmission with SAE 30 wt. non-detergent until full..." _ I don't know who wrote those _brilliant _and 100% accurate instructions, but I bet he's working for the *g*overnment now. The drained oil looked more like dirty motor oil. I've never seen oil so black come from a gear drive unit before. 

Thanks for reading the thread I started.
Cheers,
bolillo

*wjjones*:

I don't understand. I got them filled in Richland, and it's no more than five or six miles east of Lebanon. 









By the way, I'm sorry that I had to use that dreaded "*G*" word.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I checked again today, and we have a newer dealer but he is still 131 miles away from me here in Lebanon Tn. I plan to check on that Caliber M1000 though so maybe someone will be closeer for it.


----------

